

YC wanted to invest in new kind of CRM. Something like this? - JarekS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn5NyH2iUjs

======
saharrison
They need some copyeditors. "Start wining now!"

~~~
JarekS
thanks - we'll fix that!

~~~
JarekS
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v01UB4n7Vhw> \- it's a new version

